# Molnija - Pride In Reverse(s)



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Been collecting open faced Molnija's for some time .....

This is the A-Team of the ten different embossed case backs I have collected to date ...










... and the B-Team of duplicates. I've got enough locomotives to go into competition with Branson







and certainly enough to be the Fat Controller







.










The older 18 jewel CCCP models seem to be better built and more accuate than the current rash of 15 jewel Russian ones - more fuel for the Juri Levenberg 'franken watches' debate ?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

And this is the most common movement of the Molnjias:










Andreas


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice collection Julian.

Jim


----------

